# New Reliance broadband Plans



## Chirag_123 (Oct 16, 2012)

I dont believe this.. I was just looking for a new broadband connection and i saw these new broadband plans from reliance.. 4 Mbps unlimited (no FUP) for 1099 ..??? Is there something fishy ..? 
Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2012)

no.just that reliance usually block all major file sharing & torrent sites for a few days whenever one of their film is going to be released(reliance entertainment).if it is available in your area go for it but make sure before paying advance that they have empty/available slot/port at their local exchange because marketing guys(who sell plan) & technical guys(who install plan/equipment) have very little communication among them.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Reliance has done an amazing job. Now everybody can enjoy 1mbps internet.. I can resist myself, 4mbps for 1099 is too good.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 16, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Wow. Reliance has done an amazing job. Now everybody can enjoy 1mbps internet.. I can resist myself, 4mbps for 1099 is too good.



Yeh..! These plans r gr8 if dey provide promised speed which i think dey usually do..! 699 rs for unlimited 2 mbps for a month..? )) I read a thread in these forums in which ppl wanted a 2mbps truly unlimited connec for 1000 bucks .. i guess its here with much cheaper price..!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2012)

How about Reliance *Thunder 699* BroadBand postpaid  Plan?
Is there any FUP involved?
How much reliable is it compared to BSNL?

Do I have to register a phone line(Mandatory with Phone number) if I register for Broadband Plan Thunder 699 or can I apply without any Reliance Telephone Registration?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2012)

only requirement for reliance broadband is they should have lines/service in your area & free port at their local exchange.rest all is just technicalities(which plan,free calls etc).check the link in 1st post to know FUP.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 16, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about Reliance *Thunder 699* BroadBand postpaid  Plan?
> Is there any FUP involved?
> How much reliable is it compared to BSNL?
> 
> Do I have to register a phone line(Mandatory with Phone number) if I register for Broadband Plan Thunder 699 or can I apply without any Reliance Telephone Registration?



There is no fup in any of d thunder 549,699 and 1099 plan.Getting a phone line wid d broadband connection is optional.


----------



## techfreek (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply superb. Let's see how airtel reacts to it.


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Oct 16, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> There is no fup in any of d thunder 549,699 and 1099 plan.Getting a phone line wid d broadband connection is optional.



Can i have internet connection without having their phone line ,i mean i have bsnl landline and i dont need another landline phone ??BTW those plans are REALLYYY REALLYYY AWESOME!!!!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> Can i have internet connection without having their phone line ,i mean i have bsnl landline and i dont need another landline phone ??BTW those plans are REALLYYY REALLYYY AWESOME!!!!



Yes, you can have Reliance Broadband connection without taking Reliance phone. You just need to pay the installation charge 500-600rs and your connection will be on.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 16, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> Can i have internet connection without having their phone line ,i mean i have bsnl landline and i dont need another landline phone ??BTW those plans are REALLYYY REALLYYY AWESOME!!!!



You dont need a fixed line.You just have to pay dem Rs 600 as installation charges + One month advance rental of whichever plan you choose.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ If I don't need a fixed line then how to connect with Reliance Broadband,using my ADSL2+ DSL-2520U Modem/Router from D-Link?
Reliance lines and service are available in our area...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't trust Reliance. My neighbor had it for few days, but he got fed up with extreme downtime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2012)

reliance uses a different type of adsl so normal adsl modem+router will either not work or will work simply as router & you have to login into reliance portal from pc to use net,no automatic dialing by router.


----------



## techfreek (Oct 17, 2012)

I used Reliance broadband for a month at Hyderabad, I did not have a single minute of Downtime. But Singham Spoil the Show, Torrents sites were blocked when i used just for that month.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> *it is obvious that to use a wired broadband you need a wire!*why are you people even asking such questions?if it is wired broadband you need a wire coming to your house(cable or telephone line or lan wire).btw reliance uses a different type of adsl so normal adsl modem+router will either not work or will work simply as router & you have to login into reliance portal from pc to use net,no automatic dialing by router.



Expert friend,@whitestar_999,I am using BSNL BB  for the past 5 yrs. and is under the ULD 900 Plan for the past 1.6 yrs or so.It is well known fact,for a noob like me,that we have to use wires to access BroadBand network.I MYSELF PREFER WIRED(WIRELINE) BB NETWORK WHEN USING A DESKTOP PC.
Please,mark it friend, I am not satirical nor harsh on any comments,since I've learned much about network issues and other generic  hardware related issues(on the extent of solving the issues also...)from you.

I was a bit perplexed about @Chirag_123's comment ,where he said :


> You dont need a *fixed line*.You just have to pay dem Rs 600 as installation....


What did he mean by not needing a fixed line?
My reply was a query to that.

Even If I want to have Reliance BroadBand Network such as *"Thunder 699 Plan"* I shall always opt for a wired network instead of wireless.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2012)

*@kg11sgbg,my mistake.*i didn't considered chirag_123 post while posting that.edited my earlier post to correct this.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 18, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Expert friend,@whitestar_999,I am using BSNL BB  for the past 5 yrs. and is under the ULD 900 Plan for the past 1.6 yrs or so.It is well known fact,for a noob like me,that we have to use wires to access BroadBand network.I MYSELF PREFER WIRED(WIRELINE) BB NETWORK WHEN USING A DESKTOP PC.
> Please,mark it friend, I am not satirical nor harsh on any comments,since I've learned much about network issues and other generic  hardware related issues(on the extent of solving the issues also...)from you.
> 
> I was a bit perplexed about @Chirag_123's comment ,where he said :
> ...



M just saying that you dont need a fixed line that doesn't means that you wont need wires to connect to the internet.A fixed line is only compulsory if you opt for combo plans.You will have to login to their website after your session expires which is of 24 hours.If your 24 hour session is over you will have to login again to acess internet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> *@kg11sgbg,my mistake.*i didn't considered chirag_123 post while posting that.edited my earlier post to correct this.


^^Thank you Friend,Please never mind for anything,perhaps you might have missed chirag's comment earlier.Well,everything is O.K.



Chirag_123 said:


> M just saying that you dont need a fixed line that doesn't means that you wont need wires to connect to the internet.A fixed line is only compulsory if you opt for combo plans.You will have to login to their website after your session expires which is of 24 hours.If your 24 hour session is over you will have to login again to acess internet.


Thanks,Friend @Chirag_123.I got it clear by now.

But If I opt for Thunder 699 (*POSTPAID*) Plan from Reliance,certainly I don't have to login everytime for any such "expiry" of "session"?
Actually no idea about Reliance Broadband Network Service.


----------



## aditya24dec (Oct 18, 2012)

*is there  any 50 meter boundation for new connection*

Hello,

i applied for a new wireline broadband connection of reliance for my home.....and it takes so much efforts from my side to conatct with reliance broadband service providers ..when ever i call them they said in next 48 ours man will come to your home..but no one come ....after the so many efforts finally a man came and see the connection availbilty ..he said there is no problem in getting a new connection he show me some plans and i selected the 549 nite zoom plan..he said to make advance payment by check ..so i gave him a check of 1150 (549 rental and 599 installation charge)..he told me that in 7 days all equipments will install..
but no one came in those 7 days so i call that person who came to my home..he said my application form is rejected becoz my home distance is more than 50 meters form the main line or whatever they call that box...
i never ever heard about this condition in any ips provider...not even in the rcom site.nor in web..
i need reliance broadband i m so despret to get it is there any way to get it.......i ask that person is there any way to solve this prob he said no..i told him that i m ready to pay for the extra wire ..but no one respond..
plz help is there really a condition of 50 meters in rcom..
Or they making me fool.

PLz .......


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 18, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thank you Friend,Please never mind for anything,perhaps you might have missed chirag's comment earlier.Well,everything is O.K.
> 
> 
> Thanks,Friend @Chirag_123.I got it clear by now.
> ...



You need to login with every plan


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 18, 2012)

mehh 

My Freedom 999 plan is still gr8
12 mbps till 25 gb and later 1 mbps unlimited....

i get hd stuff in mere mins @ 3 mbps dl on bittorrent


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

@kg11sgbg,reliance broadband uses pppoe/pppoa with MER(mac encapsulation routing) making it different from normal pppoe without MER which is used by ISP's like BSNL & airtel.what this means is that it is not possible to save the login info in modem/router & then get connected by simply turning on the modem/router like in case of bsnl or airtel.most commonly used way with reliance broadband is using a simple wifi router(no modem) & then login once from any device into reliance portal connected to router & after that net is accessible on all devices connected to router.you have to login once every 24 hours but there are scripts available which can automate this task.

P.S.i do have some theories about making reliance broadband work in a normal way with adsl modem by saving login info in modem itself but can't test it because of no reliance service in my area.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone who has opted New plans can post their results?


----------



## reddead (Nov 5, 2012)

i migrated to 549 plan today...was warlier on 500 combo where i was paying the same amount for half the speed


----------



## Ironman (Nov 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> mehh
> 
> My Freedom 999 plan is still gr8
> 12 mbps till 25 gb and later 1 mbps unlimited....
> ...



which Provider or ISP do you use ?
Which City are you in ?


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2012)

bsnl should upgrade their plans. how can their top management just continue sleeping deep with eyes open ?


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Guys... I cant figure out how to apply for a new connection. I need some help. My current internet speed is damn low to browse through pages yet I tried but couldn't get anything on the official website. I am in Kumarswamy Layout, Bangalore. If you guys could kindly at least tell me how to apply for  a connection I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## reddead (Nov 7, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> Hey Guys... I cant figure out how to apply for a new connection. I need some help. My current internet speed is damn low to browse through pages yet I tried but couldn't get anything on the official website. I am in Kumarswamy Layout, Bangalore. If you guys could kindly at least tell me how to apply for  a connection I would really appreciate it. Thanks.



call their toll free number


----------



## blackedition91 (Nov 8, 2012)

I've heard horrible stories about them taking the money and never coming back. Worse, even after you give application for surrendering the connection, they keep on sending you bills for months. Later, they'll file a case against you if you don't pay. If it was not for that fear, I'd have grabbed the 2Mbps connection by now.
1. BTW, is the torrent site blocking still happening?
2. Is it possible to bypass it using a different DNS or is VPN the only option?
3. When they do block it, do they block only the torrent sites or they start slowing down all P2P communications?


----------



## reddead (Nov 8, 2012)

blackedition91 said:


> I've heard horrible stories about them taking the money and never coming back. Worse, even after you give application for surrendering the connection, they keep on sending you bills for months. Later, they'll file a case against you if you don't pay. If it was not for that fear, I'd have grabbed the 2Mbps connection by now.
> 1. BTW, is the torrent site blocking still happening?
> 2. Is it possible to bypass it using a different DNS or is VPN the only option?
> 3. When they do block it, do they block only the torrent sites or they start slowing down all P2P communications?




1,2,3 no torrent blocking but they did block some filesharing sites...


----------



## funskar (Nov 9, 2012)

reddead said:


> 1,2,3 no torrent blocking but they did block some filesharing sites...



Reliance blocks torrent sites when their production movie releases..


----------



## HailStonE (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: is there  any 50 meter boundation for new connection*



aditya24dec said:


> Hello,
> 
> i applied for a new wireline broadband connection of reliance for my home.....and it takes so much efforts from my side to conatct with reliance broadband service providers ..when ever i call them they said in next 48 ours man will come to your home..but no one come ....after the so many efforts finally a man came and see the connection availbilty ..he said there is no problem in getting a new connection he show me some plans and i selected the 549 nite zoom plan..he said to make advance payment by check ..so i gave him a check of 1150 (549 rental and 599 installation charge)..he told me that in 7 days all equipments will install..
> but no one came in those 7 days so i call that person who came to my home..he said my application form is rejected becoz my home distance is more than 50 meters form the main line or whatever they call that box...
> ...




I was denied connection since they told me that they don't provide connection for 120mts & above distance... Stupid Fools..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2012)

^120m and "above" ? At what height do you leave?


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 16, 2012)

These plans are awesome!!!

I have a question.... I have two PCs at home.... can I use internet on both PCs with a single connection? If yes, what hardware will I need?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you have Wi-Fi adapter in both of them ???
You will need to connect one of your PC to the Lan cable coming from your ISP.
Then you will need to enable Internet connection sharing on this PC.
Once you do this , the PC will share your Internet with any other computer on Wi-Fi.

A simple way to do this would be through a software named "Connectify-me". This will create a Wi-fi hotspot for you and will help you use internet on any device connected to this hotspot.

As-easy as it sounds. YOu jsut need 2 wi-fi adapters.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 16, 2012)

But that would require the primary computer to be on whenever I need to use internet on the second computer, wouldn't it?

I was reading about LAN divider. How does that work? Will Reliance allow two systems to log in simultaneously?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2012)

YOu can try a Wi-FI router , O/w a switch coming from your modem .
Btw , you can put your login details in the modem itself.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

itisravishankar said:


> These plans are awesome!!!
> 
> I have a question.... I have two PCs at home.... can I use internet on both PCs with a single connection? If yes, what hardware will I need?



Either via WiFi or LAN. For wifi, you'll need wifi adapters for each PC. Better use LAN.



itisravishankar said:


> But that would require the primary computer to be on whenever I need to use internet on the second computer, wouldn't it?



No, if you use a router.



itisravishankar said:


> I was reading about LAN divider. How does that work? Will Reliance allow two systems to log in simultaneously?



Its called "switch". Your connection cable goes directly in switch "IN" and rest "OUT" ports for your devices to be connected. And Reliance login won't be required from both PCs, you login from one and use in multiple devices.



Rishi. said:


> Btw , you can put your login details in the modem itself.



Not possible in Reliance, normally.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks. I think I will go with a wireless router. That way I can occasionally use internet on mobile phones too. How much will a decent one cost?

Also, I am still not totally clear about how login in Reliance broadband will work. My perception is that if nobody is using the connection at a point of time, then any device can use the login credentials to connect. And when the second device needs to connect, then it won't need to login. Am I correct?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2012)

itisravishankar said:


> Thanks. I think I will go with a wireless router. That way I can occasionally use internet on mobile phones too. How much will a decent one cost?



1100/- TP Link single antenna router.



itisravishankar said:


> Also, I am still not totally clear about how login in Reliance broadband will work. My perception is that if nobody is using the connection at a point of time, then any device can use the login credentials to connect. And when the second device needs to connect, then it won't need to login. Am I correct?



Yes, your perception is totally correct.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Nov 17, 2012)

itisravishankar said:


> Thanks. I think I will go with a wireless router. That way I can occasionally use internet on mobile phones too. How much will a decent one cost?



Here's the link of the router which Sujay suggested..
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com
I too bought this router for my 4mbps rel. connection 1 week ago,it works great.
M using Thunder 1099 plan from 16-18 days,having no problems at all..! Downloaded around 110gb till now..


----------



## jamm (Nov 18, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> Here's the link of the router which Sujay suggested..
> TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com
> I too bought this router for my 4mbps rel. connection 1 week ago,it works great.
> M using Thunder 1099 plan from 16-18 days,having no problems at all..! Downloaded around 110gb till now..



Can you please tell me if you're using metro ethernet or ADSL?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2012)

jamm said:


> Can you please tell me if you're using metro ethernet or ADSL?



ADSL.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your help..... now need to check whether the service is even available in my area or not.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 19, 2012)

itisravishankar said:


> Thank you all for your help..... now need to check whether the service is even available in my area or not.


check the feasibility and request a new connection. All the best.. I dint get a call from them so far though they said its feasible and promised me a call back in 2 days time. Its been a month, few phone calls to them and couple of mails to thier department.

I dont have any hope of getting a connection this year


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2012)

It is extremely, I would say again it is *EXTREMELY*difficult to *terminate/discontinue* a Reliance Connection. I Had a horrible experience trying to discontinue my Reliance NetConnect service and they still keep sending bills- I had to pay un-used bills for 7 months from the date of request for disconnection...


----------



## funskar (Nov 19, 2012)

Nobody takes reliance Bb.
After these mouth watering plans also Reliance will b dreaming to get customers like Bsnl/Airtel..

Only one thing for reliance that's they are cheaters..


----------



## swatkats (Dec 12, 2012)

funskar said:


> Nobody takes reliance Bb.
> After these mouth watering plans also Reliance will b dreaming to get customers like Bsnl/Airtel..


How can you say that? People who are opting for Reliance broadband from past month is pretty Good Atleast in Hyderabad.


----------



## soms.m (Dec 18, 2012)

reddead said:


> i migrated to 549 plan today...was warlier on 500 combo where i was paying the same amount for half the speed



hi,
I too plan to go for thunder 549 plan.currently i have 300kbps combo plan.
When i checked with customercare they said they can migrate my connection to thunder 549 with the land line phone plan of RS.250.
I asked them i dont need landline phone only internet i need.they said that as i have the land line phone with existing combo plan i shouls migrate it with the 250 plan after that i have to request reliance to cancel only landline phone.

Is the same thing happened for you also?...please let me know.

Iam living in Bangalore.


Thanks!


----------



## Akshay (Dec 21, 2012)

Been using Reliance Night zoom plan for Rs.999/- for over 3 months now. This is how it works with reliance:

1. Reliance engineer will tell you if they can give Freedom 999 plan. Its not available at all the locations. I was informed that I can still go for it but I will get only 2mbps or thereabouts.
2. You have to login each time through browser interface. I remember reading some trick somewhere but it didnt work for me.. So didnt try any further experiments.
3. I am using Netgear DGND3700. Unless I set "Use Computer MAC Address", I cannot login.  
4. If reliance says plan is unlimited, it is unlimited. Never faced any reduced speed issue.. have crossed 60GB in a month.
5. Few pirated MP3 sites are blocked but torrents work - be it isohunt or piratebay.

With new plans, I may be shifting to 4mbps at an extra Rs.100/-  Avoid combo plans though unless phone is of extreme importance.


----------



## eminem.shady (Dec 25, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Been using Reliance Night zoom plan for Rs.999/- for over 3 months now. This is how it works with reliance:
> 
> 1. Reliance engineer will tell you if they can give Freedom 999 plan. Its not available at all the locations. I was informed that I can still go for it but I will get only 2mbps or thereabouts.
> 2. You have to login each time through browser interface. I remember reading some trick somewhere but it didnt work for me.. So didnt try any further experiments.
> ...



For anyone who has doubts about what reliance delivers ....

1. I am subscribed to Reliance's Freedom 999 for the last 5 months.
2. I hit my FUP in a matter of days, but Reliance is too kind and I still get 12 Mbps beyond my FUP
3. I am my modem connected a a Cisco router and use the connection simultaneously on 4 machines at home.
4. For anyone who wants more details, I took this from speedtest [dot] net ... *i45.tinypic.com/zvxuug.jpg 

I cant think India has a better plan to offer at the moment for this price..


----------



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2012)

Plans Prices have been increased!!


----------



## eminem.shady (Dec 26, 2012)

Freedom 999 not listed in the above link


----------



## chetans (Jan 17, 2013)

hi, to all. i hav registered for new connection in reliance wired bb, but they saying that there is no feasibility in your area of wire line broadband connection,whenever we launch the same you would be notified through relevant media channels. 
but when i check there network coverage map its showing my area. the nearest tower is very closefrom my place, hardly five minutes walk.

i hav told them that they will get good business in my area bcoz we only hav mtnl bb which is very costly for good speed plans.
i stay at dahisar (west) mumbai - 400068. 
i hav tried tikona bb, i get good signal strenght in my place. but reliance bb plans r really good. 
if any reliance guy is reading this please take this seriously. i want reliance bb urgently.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2013)

Akshay said:


> Been using Reliance Night zoom plan for Rs.999/- for over 3 months now. This is how it works with reliance:
> 
> 1. Reliance engineer will tell you if they can give Freedom 999 plan. Its not available at all the locations. I was informed that I can still go for it but I will get only 2mbps or thereabouts.
> 2. You have to login each time through browser interface. I remember reading some trick somewhere but it didnt work for me.. So didnt try any further experiments.
> ...



what do you mean login?


----------



## Akshay (Feb 20, 2013)

Login means before u can start browsing, u have to go to reliancebroadband.co.in and enter login details.


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 5, 2013)

hi i am a mtnl user on 2mbps plan (80gb fup) @1600 per month saw the reliance bb plans now i have some questions:

1. Is switching over to reliance a good move the plans are gr8 but u know like is the service good ?
2. Can i use my dlink 2750u adsl modem/router for the same connection ?
3. Does reliance block torrent sites like private trackers and if it does any work around ?
4. Any reviews from users in kandivali west area particularly mahavir nagar ?

In between some thing i found:

*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=5867.0


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2013)

1) Only if you're an avid downloader.

2) Yes.

3) Till date, I haven't came across any blockage. (I don't use PT though)


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

Akshay said:


> Login means before u can start browsing, u have to go to reliancebroadband.co.in and enter login details.



that suckss


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Only if you're an avid downloader.
> 
> 2) Yes.
> 
> 3) Till date, I haven't came across any blockage. (I don't use PT though)



but why is it only for downloaders though i download 100gb+ but still i like to to browse to so is there service not good enough for browsing or what ???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> but why is it only for downloaders though i download 100gb+ but still i like to to browse to so is there service not good enough for browsing or what ???



Yes, browsing is not up to the mark, no where near airtel. Sometimes you hit enter after typing url, and then it will make you wait for some second, and then start loading. Steaming can't get worse. Even 360p lags; with airtel, even 720p didn't. And ask this when speeds are identical. Also, not to mention, pathetic pings worsened by packet loss.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 11, 2013)

The ones who are opting for Reliance broadband by looking at these plans are *fools*.

2 year old Reliance broadband subscriber here. It worked well until Jan 2013. Since Jan 2013, the entire network has gone to the dogs. I'm getting 15-150 Kbps speed on my 4 Mbps tariff plan. Packet loss is ~50% and they just don't care. Moreover, they refused my rental waiver demand as well. Reliance broadband is worse than bullshit.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 22, 2013)

this must be because of their large user base and no upgrades 
i hear almost the same in lucknow too



iChaitanya said:


> The ones who are opting for Reliance broadband by looking at these plans are *fools*.
> 
> 2 year old Reliance broadband subscriber here. It worked well until Jan 2013. Since Jan 2013, the entire network has gone to the dogs. I'm getting 15-150 Kbps speed on my 4 Mbps tariff plan. Packet loss is ~50% and they just don't care. Moreover, they refused my rental waiver demand as well. Reliance broadband is worse than bullshit.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 23, 2013)

Ladies (if any!) and gentlemen, I present to you my "thunderous" 4 Mbps plan:

*i.imgur.com/8BGNh4a.png

*Better opt for dial-up than opting for Reliance broadband*. Entire Pune city is facing this slow speed/packet loss issue since last 2 months, but they're simply not interested in fixing it.

I've already applied for YOU broadband. Let's just hope they cover my area.

RCOM policy: *NO rental waiver for slow speed / packet loss issues*. Rental waiver will be given only if your connection is totally down, that too for 72+ hours. I have limited options in my area.


----------



## Akshay (May 3, 2013)

@iChaitanya I had similar issues with Reliance connection for few days and then my connection was totally down. Moved to Tata Docomo broadband and its a million times better than reliance in terms of connectivity / stability, speed, no need to login and multiple devices work properly at the same time. Its a little expensive though (Rs.1499 for unlimited 1mbps connection).

If u are sure about giving up reliance connection, I would suggest you start disconnection process atleast one month in advance since they take 15 days to confirm disconnection and another month to collect the modem.


----------



## iChaitanya (May 4, 2013)

^ Thanks for the info. TATA DOCOMO doesn't yet cover my area.


----------



## funskar (May 5, 2013)

iChaitanya said:


> Ladies (if any!) and gentlemen, I present to you my "thunderous" 4 Mbps plan:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8BGNh4a.png
> 
> ...



Kar dia speed MBPS ka kbps me


----------



## KyleSforza (May 6, 2013)

Applied for this on 21st December 2012, still no call back.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 21, 2013)

Hows the speed now guys?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the reason of these f***ing high pings??? It will defeat the purpose of taking broadband for online gaming.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2284273880.png

My reliance thunder 699 speedtest - YouTube


----------



## Akshay (Jun 26, 2013)

Too many issues for online gaming using reliance connection. Even BSNL is throwing up problems. Better get Tata or some other broadband.


----------



## Renny (Jun 29, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Applied for this on 21st December 2012, still no call back.



They won't respond. Applied 3 times without any response from them..Screw it, if they are interested in getting customers let them take some interest and get back to us!

How good is TATA Indicom BB in Bangalore?


----------



## Skandy (Aug 18, 2013)

Renny said:


> They won't respond. Applied 3 times without any response from them..Screw it, if they are interested in getting customers let them take some interest and get back to us!
> 
> How good is TATA Indicom BB in Bangalore?



Where do you stay in Bangalore


----------



## swatkats (Sep 16, 2013)

Pings Seem to have improved? updates?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

Bump.

Reliance users.. please comment. And if some Reliance BB user from Delhi, I need your opinion urgently!


----------



## Chirag_123 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am using the thunder 1099 plan from like a year now.Never faced any problem with my connection except 1-2 times.The browsing speed is slower than airtel but i am extremely satisfied with the dl speeds..i used to download more than 200gb/month and now m just out of stuff to dl  hope this helps to new subscribers.. The speed and everything may vary from area to area..


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2015)

Chirag_123 said:


> I am using the thunder 1099 plan from like a year now.Never faced any problem with my connection except 1-2 times.The browsing speed is slower than airtel but i am extremely satisfied with the dl speeds..i used to download more than 200gb/month and now m just out of stuff to dl  hope this helps to new subscribers.. The speed and everything may vary from area to area..



Are you able to use torrent sites and utorrent download at good speed or not?

- - - Updated - - -

I am thinking to get 2mbps unlimited for 699 plan. My main purpose would be web browsing, youtube videos 720p streaming and torrent sharing.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd it true that whenever Reliance Entertainment releases a film, reliance broadband blocks all torrent and file sharing sites for a month?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2015)

Reliance Netconnect+ Postpaid plans

Unlimited Internet Plans

*Truly Unlimited **	999*

Wireless Internet, Broadband Connection, Reliance Netconnect â€“ Reliance Communications
Is anyone using NetConnect+ ?

Is this really Truly Unlimited plan or does it have some FUP. Nothing specific is mentioned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2015)

[MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION] Last time I did try netconnect+ it was a disaster. Just get BSNL WiMax if Wired BB isn't an option. Although your online gaming options will be somewhat limited with it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2015)

Disastrous, how? Can you tell me your experience 

I have BSNL 3g, it's the most unreliable network I've experienced, normal browsing is incredibly frustrating, forget ticket booking 

I just want a good connection for downloads.

For banking, ticket booking, gaming i can use Airtel 4G, but for Windows 10, game updates i need a good connection with reasonable data plans. Waiting for Jio.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

[MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION] 56kbps speed and huge lag. Couldn't do much. It was several years ago though so I'm hopeful the network infrastructure has improved a lot by now.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 4, 2015)

Almost nearing 3 years since last revision, When would be next revision... When Jio launches?


----------



## hharan618 (Jan 7, 2016)

Anybody here from Coimbatore ?????????


----------

